# Kopfhörer + Boxen



## js-mueller (18. August 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mir ebend nen headset für meinen Rechner bestellt, doch bin ich gerade am überlegen wie ich das am besten löse. Ich Möchte headset und meine richtigen boxen zugleich laufen lassen. Ist dies möglich? Ich habe als Hauptgrund das Headset nur wegen des  Mikros gekauft.


----------



## Julien (18. August 2004)

Ja das ist meiner Meinung nach möglich:

Steck nur das Mic vom Headset an die Buchse für das Mic, und (warscheindlich Chinch-Kabel) die Kabel der Anlage/Boxen an das Normale Output der Soundkarte.


----------



## js-mueller (18. August 2004)

Dann hab ich ja kein Ton in den Kopfhörern ;-)
Gibt es vieliecht so eine art verteiler? Also das man vorne 2 boxen (headset und eine box) anschließt und hinten nur ein stecker für die soundkarte.

edit:

astrein, hab bei Conrad nen audio y verteiler gefunden. Danke für die hilfe


----------



## crossed hijacker (19. August 2004)

Klar geht das, 
aber nur wenn du 2 Ausgänge an deiner Soundkarte hast (wenn nicht musst du dir einen Adapter kaufen) musst du nur in den Souneinstellungen auswählen das du 4 Lautsprecher benutzt und schon kannst du Boxen und Kopfhörer gleichzeitig benutzen.


----------



## Radhad (23. August 2004)

Letzten Monat gab es dazu einen Thread, wo ich auch dran beteiligt war. War auf Seite 2, per Suchfunktion müsste es eigentlich sehr weit oben sein.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164539.html

Dort steht alles nötige, was du brauchst.


MfG Radhad

PS: wenn man seinen Rechner benutzt, während man DJ spielt, ist das ziemlich praktisch ;-)


----------



## ksk (24. August 2004)

Du kannst ja auch Mic. am Rechner und die Kopfhörer über deiner Anlage ect.
Falls der Abstand nicht reichen sollte, kauf einfach nur eine Verlängerun.
Das kommt dir viel Billiger.
Ich habs auch so, nur habe ich einen seperaten Mic. und die Kopfhörer über die Anlage. So hörst du beides und wenn du einmal nur über die Kopfhörer hören willst, brauchst du nur bei deiner Anlage die zwei Knöpfe A und B für die Speakers ausschalten. So machs ich wenn ich lauter hören will und seit jahren Problemlos.

ksk


----------



## Radhad (24. August 2004)

Genau das wurde weiter oben schon geschrieben und genau das möchte er ja nicht haben 


MfG Radhad


----------



## ksk (24. August 2004)

Es ist aber der einfachste, günstigste und schnellster Weg. Und eine Soundkarte mit zwie Outputs kosten auch dämentsprechend.


ksk


----------



## Radhad (24. August 2004)

Vielleicht hat er ja nen OnBoard Soundchip und ne Soundkarte?

Man weiß ja nie... ich habe beides ;-)


MfG Radhad


----------

